# Importing English Bulldogs



## BSC69 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello People am a first time user of this forum, I am a Brit looking to move to the the UAE from Australia , but having trouble trying to transport our two English Bulldogs from Australia, due to bans on airlines etc - has anyone gone through anything similar and have any recommendations?lane:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

BSC69 said:


> Hello People am a first time user of this forum, I am a Brit looking to move to the the UAE from Australia , but having trouble trying to transport our two English Bulldogs from Australia, due to bans on airlines etc - has anyone gone through anything similar and have any recommendations?lane:


Have you tried contacting any of the pet importers on the 'READ BEFORE YOU POST' sticky?

Bull dogs unfortunately are on the banned list so once you guys move to Dubai, you will have to keep them muzzled and on a leash every time you go outside your home.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You can't import them to Dubai. Not allowed to enter UAE due to MOEW regulations.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Eng.Khaled said:


> You can't import them to Dubai. Not allowed to enter UAE due to MOEW regulations.


Are you sure of that? I was under the impression that only the fighting breeds are banned from being imported.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I will check for this with my colleges in the ministry and will post it back here.




dizzyizzy said:


> Are you sure of that? I was under the impression that only the fighting breeds are banned from being imported.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am at a loss on how you would transport them as they are banned from airlines?

It would be some walk before dinner//

Maiden


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

They are banned from UAE? I know of 2 English Bulldogs in the Marina area here...see them out on walks all the time.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

xchaos777 said:


> They are banned from UAE? I know of 2 English Bulldogs in the Marina area here...see them out on walks all the time.


That's my point - I think Khaled is confused. As far as I am aware the dog breeds on the banned list are just banned* from being walked in residential and public areas *unless muzzled and on a leash. 

There is also another list of dogs that are not allowed to be imported into the UAE but that only includes all the fighting breeds such as pit bulls, Argentinean mastiff, etc.

If the airlines won't take them the OP can still go through a pet importer.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Shipping & importing dogs for sale to the United Arab Emirates, Dubai, Abi Dhabi pet importer that does not list the english bulldog on the list of banned dogs

Moving Pets to Dubai | PetRelocation.com another pet importer that is being directly asked if bulldogs can be brought to Dubai and their reply is yes just need to choose the right airline etc etc.

I think it can be done.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

more doggie info here!: http://www.dkc.ae/docs/Relocating_Pets_into_the_UAE.pdf


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I know some of the airlines (Emirates, for example) will not handle animals with flat noses and this could be what Engineer Khaled is referring to. For example, these airlines will not handle Persian cats. There is some sort of ruling on the length of the snout or something like that. As Izzy suggests, DKC is probably the best place to start. I am also hearing a lot of good things about Posh Paws these days.


----------



## Tara86 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a bulldog. If there are bans on them, as far as not walking them outside without a muzzle, I haven't heard of them. I bought mine here & often walk her outside without a leash!

Breeds banned in Dubai: All types of Pit Bull Terrier, Argentinean Mastiff / Dogo Argentino, Fila Brasilerio / Brazilian Mastiff, Japanese Tosa Inu, American Staffordshire Terriers, Wolf / Dog Hybrids / Crossbreeds & any crossbreeds of any of these dogs.

Municipality prohibited list of dogs: American Staffordshire Terrier, American Pit Bull Terrier, American Bull Dog, Bull Terrier, Old English Bull Dog, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Tosa, Husky, Rottweiler, Doberman, Shar Pei, Perro de presa mallorquin/Bull Dog, Neapolitan, Argentinean Mastiff, Miniature Bull Terrier, Canary dog fila brasilerio/ Brazilian Mastiff.

Don't see bulldogs anywhere on the lists (old English bull dogs are different).

Recent document: http://www.dkc.ae/docs/Relocating_Pets_into_the_UAE.pdf


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I've checked with colleges and there's this list of dogs that are not allowed to be imported from outside, including:
1- All breeds of Pitbull Terrier
2- American Pitbull Terrier
3- Brazilian Fighting Dogs (Fila Barselenio; Brazilian Mastiff)
4- Argentinian Fighting Dogs (Dogo Argentino, Argentinian Mastiff)
5- American Staffordshire Terriers
6- Japanese Tosa (Tusa Inu; Tusa Fighting Dog)
7- Wolf

And there will be soon another regulation to ban the import of Rottweilers, German Shepherds, Huskies, Alaskan Malamutes, Doberman Pinschers, Chow Chow, Presa Canario, Boxer, Dalmatian. But all previous kinds are already banned from import, except for police.




dizzyizzy said:


> That's my point - I think Khaled is confused. As far as I am aware the dog breeds on the banned list are just banned* from being walked in residential and public areas *unless muzzled and on a leash.
> 
> There is also another list of dogs that are not allowed to be imported into the UAE but that only includes all the fighting breeds such as pit bulls, Argentinean mastiff, etc.
> 
> If the airlines won't take them the OP can still go through a pet importer.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

And there will be soon another regulation to ban the import of Rottweilers, German Shepherds, Huskies, Alaskan Malamutes, Doberman Pinschers, Chow Chow, Presa Canario, Boxer, Dalmatian. But all previous kinds are already banned from import, except for police.

[/QUOTE]

Do you have any more info on this please? Only we are bringing our Dalmatian over in July. Dalmatians being banned seems very odd to me as they are not known for aggression or fighting - if anything the breed are known to be a bit stupid!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I will try to ask them this question soon. I don't know much things about dogs except I freak out facing any! I will post the answer as soon as I get it 




Welsh_lady said:


> And there will be soon another regulation to ban the import of Rottweilers, German Shepherds, Huskies, Alaskan Malamutes, Doberman Pinschers, Chow Chow, Presa Canario, Boxer, Dalmatian. But all previous kinds are already banned from import, except for police.


Do you have any more info on this please? Only we are bringing our Dalmatian over in July. Dalmatians being banned seems very odd to me as they are not known for aggression or fighting - if anything the breed are known to be a bit stupid![/QUOTE]


----------



## BSC69 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for their responses, if anyone knows someone with a Bulldog or has one themselves I would be keen to talk to them.
Thanks again :clap2:


----------



## BSC69 (Jan 22, 2012)

Tara got any tips on bringing my babies over and living in Dubai?
Why are old English bull dogs are different? Are these a different type to English bull dogs ?


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi BSC69,

I looked into this topic extensively as I was trying to bring my 2year old English Bulldog from the US to Dubai. The ban that everyone is talking about is not a Dubai ban, it is a ban from airlines from handling these type of dogs as they have difficulty breathing and there is a high chance they will not survive a long airplane ride. In fact, almost 50% of dogs that die in airline flights are bulldogs.

For us, it was a 15 hr long flight coming in the heat of August. I am sure you know how bulldogs handle the heat so we decided that his life was not worth risking on the airplane ride. Sadly, we had to leave him behind but are still looking at options to bring him. There are several pet importing companies, they are expensive but they could do it for you. I do recommend doing it now in the colder months before it heats up again. Also, an option is to bring him in shorter flight legs, maybe splitting the trip into two or three overnight stops but also pricy and difficult to coordinate entry into different countries.

Anyway, hope this helps and good luck bringing your dog...we definitely miss ours....


----------



## BSC69 (Jan 22, 2012)

Coldubs said:


> Hi BSC69,
> 
> I looked into this topic extensively as I was trying to bring my 2year old English Bulldog from the US to Dubai. The ban that everyone is talking about is not a Dubai ban, it is a ban from airlines from handling these type of dogs as they have difficulty breathing and there is a high chance they will not survive a long airplane ride. In fact, almost 50% of dogs that die in airline flights are bulldogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - yeah we are still trying as if we can not bring them we are not moving (typical Bruts!), I have heard that you have to keep them in a country for 6 months before trying to move them again (still keeping this as an option so wife has 6 month holiday in a nice warm country!!). The transporters dont seem to want to push themselves too hard, but have tried about a dozen so far!! Will let you know if I get some news! Although Lufthansa wil carry them if you can get him to Europe for a holiday!!?


----------



## snouf767 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi guys, I've been on many forums and found out that a lot of people got Staffordshire Bull Terrier here in UAE, most of them imported the dogs from overseas. The British Vet in Abu Dhabi were not very clear on the total ban for this breed, I'm totally lost and stressed as my 3 months old puppy is waiting to join us in Abu Dhabi from Europe...Anybody managed to bring one over and if yes, through which vet???
Thank you very much for helping me as I clarify that terrible situation


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

snouf767 said:


> Hi guys, I've been on many forums and found out that a lot of people got Staffordshire Bull Terrier here in UAE, most of them imported the dogs from overseas. The British Vet in Abu Dhabi were not very clear on the total ban for this breed, I'm totally lost and stressed as my 3 months old puppy is waiting to join us in Abu Dhabi from Europe...Anybody managed to bring one over and if yes, through which vet???
> Thank you very much for helping me as I clarify that terrible situation



Personally, I wouldnt suggest even trying as if it gets here, and they decide it is a banned breed, they just put it down. But the way that people get dogs in that are of the wrong type, is.... 

You mean you have a boxer/lab mix???


----------

